# Why my video is unavailable at megaupload.com?



## Kitharass (Mar 16, 2009)

I am searching the solution for 3 days but still no one is answering to me ;(.

I have to upload some lectures on megaupload.com , 
i have uploaded some video files in avi format. some files starts playing at the same time. 
but some are not playing with megavideo.
i have uploaded this video , it is working 

http://www.megavideo.com/?d=OF3YSJ2K

but this video is not working. i don't know what's the reason.
it says that This video is unavailable.

http://www.megavideo.com/?d=LG8BTYZ1 

even i have changed the video codec and then tried to upload but still it says that video is unavailable. can some one please tell me what's the problem ?

or what format i should upload which starts playing with megavideo ?
*all these videos are downloadable but they are not playing with megavideo.

a waiting for your reply. 
regards
Jawwad


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Both your megavideo videos work for me in Firefox. The first is a football compilation and the second is Dr Zakir Naik.

Try installing the latest *KLite Codec Pack*, then reboot.


----------



## Kitharass (Mar 16, 2009)

koala said:


> Both your megavideo videos work for me in Firefox. The first is a football compilation and the second is Dr Zakir Naik.
> 
> Try installing the latest *KLite Codec Pack*, then reboot.



now it's working here too..... i swear it wasn't working me until tomorrow. i don't know whats the problem.

i got a dvd in which i have movies in .vob format. i have to upload it on megaupload. can you please suggest me which video format i should use ? as i have total video converter software.

a waiting for your reply.
thnx in advance


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the videos didn't play for 3 days and are now working properly, it might have been a problem at their end or with your megaupload account.

As the videos now appear to be working, convert the vobs to the same avi format that you used for the other 2 videos.


----------

